# Birthday Card Coillage'



## SilverMoon (Apr 7, 2017)

For my brother who loves browsing around quaint General Stores. Think it has a quilt effect.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2017)

reminds me of an album cover....


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 8, 2017)

WOW! Thanks. That's cool. And, oh, I miss those vinyls.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2017)

i bought a record player a while back and ditched it soon after.. vinyl sales are big now and trendy but changing sides and all that just got on my nerves....


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 10, 2017)

LOL! I'm from the days of single 45's - talk about changing sides! Miss my player but listen to vinyl rips on YT.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 10, 2017)

You definitely captured the atmosphere right.

Cool stuff!


----------



## sas (Apr 11, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> LOL! I'm from the days of single 45's - talk about changing sides! Miss my player but listen to vinyl rips on YT.



Who are you kidding, SilverMoon. Like me, you are from the days of 78s! And, they were hefty to pick up. And broke if dropped. Fess up.  Sas


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 11, 2017)

sas, I can't fess up! I only remember the 45's. But at the time my grandmother was 78 and she was hefty to pick up after feverishly dancing to the 45's!


----------



## sas (Apr 11, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> sas, I can't fess up! I only remember the 45's. But at the time my grandmother was 78 and she was hefty to pick up after feverishly dancing to the 45's!




Ok...don't say you're younger than me. Shit.


----------



## Nellie (Apr 20, 2017)

Like escorial, it does remind me of an album cover, but it also has the "quilt affect". Nicely done.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks, Cindy. I think he'll be pleased.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 20, 2017)

escorial said:


> i bought a record player a while back and ditched it soon after.. vinyl sales are big now and trendy but changing sides and all that just got on my nerves....



You have no soul...


----------

